
Younger Dryas Impact Crater Discovered in Greenland? - Alex3917
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvkD-sQe-nc
======
Alex3917
See also:

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/14/impact-
crate...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/14/impact-
crater-19-miles-wide-found-beneath-greenland-glacier)

[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/11/eaar8173](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/11/eaar8173)

